# :: Sheet & Bulk metal forming Posters ::



## مصطفى حبيب (4 أبريل 2008)

*




*​ 

*In my first thread at arab-eng forums i want to give you an acquaintance*
*Gift and i wish it will Acquire your Impressive*​ 
*Bulk Metal Forming*​ 


 

*Sheet Metal Forming*​ 


 

*Download Full Posters Size*​


----------



## مصطفى حبيب (4 أبريل 2008)

فين الردود يا اخوان


----------



## hamas101 (6 أبريل 2008)

يا اخي الحجم الكامل ما نزل؟


----------



## mkn (6 أبريل 2008)

*passward?*

passward required !


----------



## مصطفى حبيب (6 أبريل 2008)

مشكووور اخواني على الردود وكلمة السر هي mustafaqqq


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (15 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الملف ممسوح من الموقع يا بشمهندس نرجوا إعادة رفعه


----------

